# New Hunter Questions (.300 Win Mag related)



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys/gals,

I recently finished my military enlistment and decided to pick up the hobby of hunting (since most in my area live by it). I know very little about it, but am researching it like crazy. I recently inherited a .300 winchester magnum and have a few questions if you don't mind, any help would be greatly appreciated.

#1 Can I shoot .300 NON-magnum rounds through a .300 Mag rifle?
Magnum rounds are SUPER expensive, and if I can practice with non-mag rounds for cheaper then it would make my life easier.

#2 Is a bi-pod an absolute necessity if I'm not hunting from a stable hunting position?
I see myself more of a "stalker" hunter than sitting in a tree or sitting in a blind all day.

#3 Can anyone recommend a better optic than the factory one? It seems extremely cheap and fragile.
One that won't kill my bank account would be ideal

Thank you in advance


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

1) Nope, there are no non-magnum rounds that you can use in the 300WM. You can save a bit reloading but you have the initial cost of that too.

2) Bipods are not required, but nice to have no matter what type of hunting.

3) I like Nikon, Buckmaster at a minimum, but I prefer Monarch. Vortex are good too, as well as Few others.

Huntin1


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome, thank you for the fast reply!

Damn, I was hoping I could shave some of the cost with cheaper ammo, oh well.

Thanks again


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Devildoc said:


> Awesome, thank you for the fast reply!
> 
> Damn, I was hoping I could shave some of the cost with cheaper ammo, oh well.
> 
> Thanks again


Devildoc if you plan on hunting you will need to practice. If you want to save money buy a cheap reloading kit. It will pay for itself quickly. Since you just finished the military I assume you have shot a lot of 308. With a reloading kit you can load all the way down to 308 ballistics and as you aquire skill with the new rifle begin increasing velocity and bullet weight. The reloading kit would give you a smooth transition that would build your skill with a new rifle quickly.

Try picking up a cheap kit through :
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/
http://www.natchezss.com/


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Depending how much sentimental attachment you have to the 300 WM, you could trade it in on a 308. That would give you a good gun for most North American hunting (big bears excepted), but with much more affordable ammo.


----------

